# shane bit me....



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

shane was outside and i noticed he was in an area of the field way too long for my comfort...so i looked and he was playing with something..it looked lie a mouse,but iwasnt taking any chances..might have been a bird,a snake or anything..i heard it make a noise...and to be honest it disgusted me. i grabbed his collar and was about to pull hi maway....when he growled ferociously and started jumping on me and biting me....

im worried that after having his fangs in the animals body he may have transmittted rabies to me, after having his fangs in my body also...shane has his rabies shot,but couldnt he still transmit it to me,if he broke that animals skin,and then bit my skin...and that animal had rabies.

also couldnt shane also contract it?

shanes on the floor resting now....i hope we're both rabies free and i dont have t put him down

oh and iwasnt bleedingwhen he bit me,but there are circular red marks on my arm like the blood clotted or something


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

What kind of animal was it? If you didn't bleed, you have nothing to worry about. If Shane has had his rabies shot, he has nothing to worry about. You probably don't have anything to worry about anyway. Only very few species of animals can carry rabies.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

even if he didnt have a rabites shot for years and years you will still be fine. no idea why its required by law to get them so often. lab studies show that one rabies shot lasts for up to 7 years.

you got bit by YOUR OWN dog. sounds like you two have some things to work out. there is no reason for a dog to do something like that.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> What kind of animal was it? If you didn't bleed, you have nothing to worry about. If Shane has had his rabies shot, he has nothing to worry about. You probably don't have anything to worry about anyway. Only very few species of animals can carry rabies.


im not 100 percent sure it was an animal,but i am pretty sure. he was playing with it in that area yesterday..but ididnt see it then to pick it up...and i saw what looked like a gray/black mouse/rat today or maybe a bird...i had my fight with shane...and then ran in the house to microwave some chicken tenders to get him in the house lol.
when i came out he was walking around,so i assume he ate it...and i couldn't find it again.

im worried cause i have an open cut on my thumb. i didnt bleed,but if he had some fluids from the animal,and it had rabies then he bit my cut and i got the fluids in me, i might have rabies


really hope not


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

ruckusluvr said:


> even if he didnt have a rabites shot for years and years you will still be fine. no idea why its required by law to get them so often. lab studies show that one rabies shot lasts for up to 7 years.
> 
> you got bit by YOUR OWN dog. sounds like you two have some things to work out. there is no reason for a dog to do something like that.


what do i have to work out? itake fine care of my dog. im sure he didnt lie me grabbing his collar...but id rather give him a firm tug on his neck...and avoid him maybe angering a snake..or eating an animal with rabies,then not giving him a sore neck for a few mins...i didnt even pull so hard.
dogs get angry once in a while..i dont think he was THAT mad...he didnt break the skin...and his fangs are HUGE...bigger than rotties by far( i used to know some rotties lol


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

you dont have rabies.

thats just not how it works.

an animal with rabies attacks you badly, you bleed. you may have rabies.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

If he didn't break the skin, you're fine. 
If he has had a vaccine in the last 7 or 8 years, he's fine.

But it sounds like all that flashing-light-in-his-eyes and jamming-your-hand-down-his-throat "playing" is starting to take its toll... A communication snap is just that, a snap. You said that he was "jumping on you, biting" and that, my friend, is an attack, and not okay by any means.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> If he didn't break the skin, you're fine.
> If he has had a vaccine in the last 7 or 8 years, he's fine.
> 
> But it sounds like all that flashing-light-in-his-eyes and jamming-your-hand-down-his-throat "playing" is starting to take its toll... A communication snap is just that, a snap. You said that he was "jumping on you, biting" and that, my friend, is an attack, and not okay by any means.


there may have been a miscommunication but idont flash light in his eyes. i took a picture of him for this site,and a lasr light shone from the camera,and i got scared cause it went in his eyes. also i never jam my hand down his throat ,we were roughhousinng once in the 7 years weve been friends,and it slipped there.

i agree,its not ok he did that,andi had no control over him there...and if it was a dangerous animal he was with,i wasnt able to help him..but im not sure wht ur suggesting...im not gonna put him down or give him to a ''better'' home...cause i feel weve proved him a GREAT home for his 7 years on earth,and hope he has another 10 years to go

dogs are pack animals..i think he just doesnt respect me as a leader..but ive never trained im to view me as a leader. ive always treated him as an equal to me.

but ithink we are all great people on this site, and we all love our dogsd and treat them right. we would not be on this site if we didnt care about them. i think treat shane just as well as you or anyone else on this site...like a family member!
as for the roughousing,im no more rough than his wolf friends would be in the wild


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Have you done any official training with Shane? I think doing an obedience training class might be a good idea. It would help him to see you as the teacher/leader and would help you bond in a positive way. You admitted that you had no control over him, and this is not good.

I agree. The way you put it sounds like an almost attack to me. Jumping up on you and biting? Not good. I could do ANYTHING to my dogs and would never even be nipped....even if they were chasing or trying to kill an animal of some sort.

And I doubt you or Shane contracted rabies. :smile:


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> Have you done any official training with Shane? I think doing an obedience training class might be a good idea. It would help him to see you as the teacher/leader and would help you bond in a positive way. You admitted that you had no control over him, and this is not good.
> 
> I agree. The way you put it sounds like an almost attack to me. Jumping up on you and biting? Not good. I could do ANYTHING to my dogs and would never even be nipped....even if they were chasing or trying to kill an animal of some sort.
> 
> And I doubt you or Shane contracted rabies. :smile:


I agree about obedience training. Zio is now a 60 lb, 3 year old intact male GSP. Now as a "young adult" sometimes if we tell him to do something he doesn't like he may growl (like "hey, get off MY bed & onto YOURS, Mr!). This is something he never did before. 

However, rather than try & "duke it out" by being "Pack Leader" or "Alpha Dog" we use obedience commands to diffuse the situation. We'll tell him to sit or heel or something similar. His obedience training kicks in & he correctly responds to the command. At that point we give him tell him "good sit" or "good down" or whatever & everyone is back to being pals. 

But bite us? Never. We can safely remove retrieved birds from his mouth or move him away from possible danger without him reacting negatively. That's what a positive bond + obedience does for your relationship with your dog.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> there may have been a miscommunication but idont flash light in his eyes. i took a picture of him for this site,and a lasr light shone from the camera,and i got scared cause it went in his eyes. also i never jam my hand down his throat ,we were roughhousinng once in the 7 years weve been friends,and it slipped there.
> 
> i agree,its not ok he did that,andi had no control over him there...and if it was a dangerous animal he was with,i wasnt able to help him..but im not sure wht ur suggesting...im not gonna put him down or give him to a ''better'' home...cause i feel weve proved him a GREAT home for his 7 years on earth,and hope he has another 10 years to go
> 
> ...



RC,

Whats the story? Was Shane really jumping on you in all out attack mode? This is pretty serious and I'm not saying you should put Shane down...not at all...but you need to get to a reputable trainer. 

I haven't seen your video yet because my work computer won't allow youtube viewing. Send me to a home page link if you have one. 

We're all pulling for you and Shane and I think people willing to love and care for challenging Dogs are some of the best people in the world....so understand we're just looking out for you.

And, I don't like the whole Caesar Milan type training methods. Cold and ritualistic. Frankly, I hate it.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> RC,
> 
> Whats the story? Was Shane really jumping on you in all out attack mode? This is pretty serious and I'm not saying you should put Shane down...not at all...but you need to get to a reputable trainer.
> 
> ...


i understand it sounds worse than it is. in the 7 years we've had him hes done this maybe twice. when i pulled him away he got jumpy(but hes jumpy when he plays) and he bit me (but hes bitey when we play) i dont think he wanted to hurt me cause his fangs are the size of our neighbors mastiffs,and if he wanted to hurt me id have no chance LOL!!!
my dad used to train dogs,but i sometimes corrupt shane by feeding him at the table hahaha...oh well what fun is a super strict dog

im not sure what you mean bu a homepage link,but i have the vid uploaded to youtube..try to watch it in your spare time as well..i posted it back in july buster =p 
i know a lot of people dont agree with our roughhousing,but i mean no disrespect..but i find it hypocritical when we say dogs are lie wolves in terms of diet..yet in terms of how we treat them, we frown on rough playing!! shane is socialized with other dogs and humans,his best friends are a small dog he walks with around the block(supervised)..and our neighbors 20? pounder

hes a good boy


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RC,

Long story on not being able to see your Youtube video. I don't even have a home computer right now...and my work computer blocks the dam Youtube site....anyhow, I've wanted to see your speech and I will...somehow. 

Guess it all depends on the "roughhousing"....its a pretty grey term. I'm not a Trainer and couldn't say how far you can go with it. 

It's funny you brought this up...My Dog Harry can get a bit snippy at times. He's the greatest Dog in the world and part Border Collie so he's smart as hell....but he's also got some Chow in him so he doesn't take ANY crap and won't allow anyone to come up on him out of nowhere. So its my job to watch him and not allow him to get into those situations. He sure isn't a Golden Retriever and its MY job to protect him. I'd say its your job to keep Shane out of situations where he gets this revved up. I know, easier said than done. 

good luck RC.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> ..but im not sure wht ur suggesting...im not gonna put him down or give him to a ''better'' home


Ahhhh, I feel the need to clarify... I'm not suggesting any of that! 
Most certainly this is NOT grounds for any dramatic action like that. You love Shane. You'll work it out.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

There have been several instances where my dogs could have attacked me, several instances where I've pulled them from dangerous situations, where I've broken up their nasty fights, where I've had to grab things from their mouth, I've even had to pull them back by their scruffs at time, just to keep them from getting hurt at all. Never once have they growled at me, bit me, snapped at me, or shown ANY sign of aggression towards me.

Kuso even has Rottweiler in him (or at least I'm pretty darned sure he does), and he has never once tried to be aggressive towards me, except when I first got him and he had food aggression pretty bad. I trained that out of him by feeding him by hand, making him do his tricks.

I require them to listen to me in order to get their food, they need to do tricks for any sort of treat, and any time they do something they shouldn't, they know to go to their crates if I say "Go!" Of course, Kuso doesn't STAY in his crate, but he knows that he at least needs to go INTO it.

Kuso has turned around 100% (even though our personalities still clash). When we got him, even, he was very nippy when we'd play. That was the EASIEST thing to train out of him!!! EASIEST. Simply held his mouth shut. He HATED it. But it worked within two days.

It sounds as though you've just let Shane get away with way too much, and you need to not let him get away with it anymore.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Like Linsey said, we all need to emphasize that NO ONE on our forum is advocating putting Shane down. 

No way. Shane needs to work out a few issues, thats all. RC loves Shane, that is evident. 

And RC adds a lot to our forum. :biggrin:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

lol kevin////


----------

